# Actress Carrie Fisher passes away @60



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sad news again this morning as Actress Carrie Fisher has passed away at age 60. Best know for her role as Princess Laya in the original Star Wars movies.

Rest in peace our Princess.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

:frown::frown:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Very sad news. She was young.

I just saw Rogue One the other day, and I assume they were going to use her character in episode 8. I wonder how this will impact future story lines.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

And another sad thing is her mother Debbie Reynolds has also passed away today... many suspect the loss of her daughter was too much to bare.

Such a loss to Hollywood.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I heard they already filmed all of Episode VIII. There is a production by Carrie Fisher on HBO right now, Wishful Drinking


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Big loss for the franchise... I'm sure writers are scrambling


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe filming of Episode VIII was completed in July 2016. It is now in post production. 



fusseli said:


> Very sad news. She was young.
> 
> I just saw Rogue One the other day, and I assume they were going to use her character in episode 8. I wonder how this will impact future story lines.


----------

